# Rahmengröße??Hilfe??



## mcsonnenschein (20. April 2012)

Hallo

Ich möchte für meine Frau ein Hardtail aufbauen zum Touren und bissle Trails fahren. Da ich noch einen Haufen Restteile über habe, brauche ich noch einen Rahmen. Nur was für eine Größe ist die richtige? Sie ist 1,60m groß.
Soll ich einen Rahmen mit Höhe 40cm oder 44cm nehmen?

Hoffe ihr könnt mir weiter helfen.

Greez
Matthias


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

der kleinere.

habt ihr euch schon für ein Modell entschieden? Ist es ihr erstes Bike? Hat sie schon ein paar verschiedene Räder probegefahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcsonnenschein (20. April 2012)

yo is ihr erstes Bike, Probe fahren is schlecht da ich noch einen Rahmen brauche und das Bike aus Resten auf gebaut wird.


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

mcsonnenschein schrieb:


> yo is ihr erstes Bike, Probe fahren is schlecht da ich noch einen Rahmen brauche und das Bike aus Resten auf gebaut wird.



das ist aber auch schlecht.

bereite dich schon mal mental darauf vor, das es ihr vorn und hinten nicht passen wird, und sie biken total doof finden wird 

im ernst... erstes bike, etwas "schwierige" körpergröße (zwecks überstandshöhe etc), keine probefahrt, und dann noch aus der restekiste aufgebaut... sind nicht gerade voraussetzungen, die auf viel freude am neuen bike hoffen lassen. wenn's doch tiptop passt, ist es wahrscheinlich eher zufall.


----------



## blutbuche (20. April 2012)

word


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

@mcs
Auch wenn ich weiss, das ich es noch bedauern werde   wieder einmal im LO zu posten...
Hier ein link
http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/optimale_sitzposition.pdf

Miss erst mal alles aus und pass das dann soweit wie möglich an.

Alles andere (u. a. auch von den anderen Damen hier) ist Kaffesatzleserei...


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @mcs
> Auch wenn ich weiss, das ich es noch bedauern werde   wieder einmal im LO zu posten...
> Hier ein link
> http://www.1abiker.ch/user_files/downloads/optimale_sitzposition.pdf
> ...



vielen dank, diesen post von dir bereue ich zumindest nicht. habe herzlich gelacht 

(besonders süß finde ich den unterpunkt "bike-erfahrung" in der tabelle... die ist quasi direkt umrechenbar in oberrohrlänge)


----------



## 4mate (20. April 2012)

Iiiiiiiih PDF Das geht auch als Schnellansicht  und ist ekligen PDF immer vorzuziehen
Zudem ist es wertlos da es hauptsächlich Tipps bietet zum einstellen wenn das Rad 
bereits da ist und zudem  einen üblen  Bikebravomäßigen Eindruck vermittelt 

Besser: http://www.fahrrad-gruber.de/index.php?cat=KAT71

Oder: http://www.bikegalerie.de/rahmengroesse2


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiih PDF Das geht auch als Schnellansicht  und ist ekligen PDF immer vorzuziehen
> Zudem ist es wertlos da es hauptsÃ¤chlich Tipps bietet zum einstellen wenn das Rad
> bereits da ist und zudem  einen Ã¼blen  BikebravomÃ¤Ãigen Eindruck vermittelt
> 
> ...


 Einverstanden: Deine links sind besser.

Aber wenn du jetzt den Ratschlag geben solltest, diese simple Tabelle fÃ¼r 200,- â¬ bei einem Spezialisten ausmessen zu lassen, dann rede ich nie wieder mit Dir.

@scylla=Diejenige, die die Weisheit mit LÃ¶ffeln gefressen hat

Ich finde, es ist schon ein Unterschied - auch hinsichtlich der Sitzposition - , ob man blutiger AnfÃ¤nger ist oder mehrere Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte praktische MTB-Erfahrung hat


----------



## 4mate (20. April 2012)

Habe ich noch nie und werde ich nie


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie und werde ich nie


Ich habe mir vor einigen Jahren nach dieser Tabelle ein Bike angepasst - danach habe ich (auch bei neu gekauften Bikes) fast nichts mehr verändert.

Deshalb hat mir das Ganze als pdf (sogar auf Papier ausgedruckt... ) gereicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Luckas (20. April 2012)

4mate schrieb:


> Iiiiiiiih PDF Das geht auch als Schnellansicht  und ist ekligen PDF immer vorzuziehen



Warum ist pdf "Iiiiiih" und "eklig"


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @mcs
> Auch wenn ich weiss, das ich es noch bedauern werde   wieder einmal im LO zu posten...


Dann lass es einfach... auf Holzbernds qualifizierte Kommentare ist hier keiner scharf.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Dann lass es einfach... auf Holzbernds qualifizierte Kommentare ist hier keiner scharf.


Warum habt ihr dann ein öffentlich zugängliches Forum? Und stellt dann auch noch Fragen, z. B. zur Rahmengröße?


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Warum habt ihr dann ein öffentlich zugängliches Forum? Und stellt dann auch noch Fragen, z. B. zur Rahmengröße?



Weil Du nur 0,1  der User bist


----------



## 4mate (20. April 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Weil Du nur 0,1  der User bist





> MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum Statistiken
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> Weil Du nur 0,1  der User bist


...und wenn man dann sinnvolle Hinweise gibt, gefällt Euch das nicht, weil es nicht Eurer Meinung entspricht?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionBarbie (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...und wenn man dann sinnvolle Hinweise gibt, gefällt Euch das nicht, weil es nicht Eurer Meinung entspricht?



Unsinn, aber vielleicht werden sinnvolle Hinweise gerne angenommen, wenn diese blöden Seitenhiebe weggelassen werden...



> Auch wenn ich weiss, das ich es noch bedauern werde
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> Alles andere (u. a. auch von den anderen Damen hier) ist Kaffesatzleserei...



DU hast also mal wieder die alleinige Wahrheit.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> der kleinere...





scylla schrieb:


> ... erstes bike, etwas "schwierige" körpergröße (zwecks überstandshöhe etc), keine probefahrt, und dann noch aus der restekiste aufgebaut... sind nicht gerade voraussetzungen, die auf viel freude am neuen bike hoffen lassen. wenn's doch tiptop passt, ist es wahrscheinlich eher zufall.


Nein, ich habe nicht die alleinige Wahrheit: Das habe ich auch nirgendwo geschrieben. 

Ich habe nur geschrieben: Es sind viel zu wenig Informationen vorhanden, um solche Bemerkungen wie oben abgeben zu können = (für mich) Kaffesatzleserei.


----------



## ActionBarbie (20. April 2012)

> Ich habe nur geschrieben: Es sind viel zu wenig Informationen vorhanden,  um solche Bemerkungen wie oben abgeben zu können = (für mich)  Kaffesatzleserei.


aha.... 

Eine Probefahrt, ist also nicht wichtig, mir hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass man messen und rumrechnen kann so lange man will, das eigene Körpergefühl im Bezug auf die Sitzposition ist trotzdem recht individuell... und mit der Restekiste muss ich scyla auch recht geben... das fängt nämlich schon bei der Bremse an, wenn die Dame um die es geht nämlich kleine Hände hat, wovon bei der Körpergröße auszugehen ist, gibt es da nämlich schon die ersten Probleme, wenn die Hebel nicht ordentlich verstellbar sind, diese Liste kann man endlos fortführen über die Kurbel bis hin zur Sattelstütze und dem Sattel und die Federgabel, die bei leichten Frau schon ziemlich sensibel sein sollte, sonst kann man gleich ne Starrgabel einbauen, die ist dann wenigstens leichter...


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

ActionBarbie schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Eine Probefahrt ist also nicht wichtig...


Wo soll ich das geschrieben haben?


----------



## 4mate (20. April 2012)

Es wird so werden wie hier und in vielen anderen Fällen bei denen man auf beratungsresistente Typen trifft 


4mate schrieb:


> Ohne die genauen Maße zu kennen ist das ein Lotteriespiel.
> Ein 560er Oberrohr scheint mir schon mal zu lang, bei 163cm Körperlänge:
> 
> http://www.zweiradcenter-stadler.de/praesent/rahmen/rahmen2.htm
> ...





Chaotenkind schrieb:


> Das denke ich auch.
> Ich bin 161 cm groß, allerdings mit eher langen Beinen.
> Oberrohrlänge bei meinen Bikes beträgt (wichtig: waagrecht gemessen,  Mitte Sattelstütze bis Mitte Steuerrohr) zwischen 51 cm  (Allmountain/Enduro) und 53 cm (Hardtail/Race-Fully). Dazu noch  unterschiedliche Vorbaulängen zwischen 40 und 100 mm. Damit und mit  einem mehr oder weniger gekröpften Lenker kann man einiges ausgleichen,  aber wenn der Rahmen viel zu groß ist wird es trotzdem nichts.
> Sattelrohrlängen bei Hardtail und Racefully 40 cm, Allmountain und Enduro 38 cm.
> ...





Johnny Rico schrieb:


> Heyho,
> 
> wollte nach der Beratung durch euch noch mal kurz das Ergebnis präsentieren:
> 
> ...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (20. April 2012)

Irgendwie kann man ja beim 1. Bike auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und ein Bike aufbauen, das nicht die supertollen Komponenten hat. Mein 1. Bike war auch von den Komponenten suboptimal und ich war trotzdem damit in den Dolomiten und hatte mÃ¤chtig SpaÃ. Dann hab ich mir 2 Jahre spÃ¤ter ein etwas optimaleres GefÃ¤hrt zugelegt, das alte Speci wurde dann das Hundegassi-Radl.

Bei 1,60 ist wahrscheinlich der 44cm Rahmen schon etwas groÃ, als AnfÃ¤nger tut man sich gerade bergab mit einem kleineren etwas leichter. Die ÃberstandshÃ¶he sollte aber wirklich passen!
Mein Arbeitsradl ist auch ein Resterad mit einem superbilligen Rahmen (75,- â¬) und ner ollen RS Dart dran, auch damit kann man Trails fahren.


----------



## scylla (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> @scylla=Diejenige, die die Weisheit mit Löffeln gefressen hat



besser mit löffeln gefressen als in der bikebravo davon gelesen 

@macsonnenschein
das einzig vernünftige, was ihr machen könnt, ist probefahren. auch, wenn es hinterher ein ganz anderer rahmen wird. aber ihr könnt so zumindest eine tendenz feststellen, z.b. welche oberrohrlänge deine frau mag etc.
klar muss man beim 1. bike die kirche im dorf lassen. aber einigermaßen passen kann auch das erste mtb gerne, oder?


----------



## MissQuax (20. April 2012)

scylla schrieb:


> (besonders süß finde ich den unterpunkt "bike-erfahrung" in der tabelle... die ist quasi direkt umrechenbar in oberrohrlänge)





Dann läuft bei mir mal wieder was verkehrt: mit zunehmender Erfahrung wurden die Oberrohre immer kürzer. Und auf den Bikes mit den kürzesten Oberrohren fahre ich am besten, am sichersten, schmerzfrei UND ...  am liebsten! 

Was mache ich da nur falsch?


----------



## MissQuax (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> ...und wenn man dann sinnvolle Hinweise gibt, gefällt Euch das nicht, weil es nicht Eurer Meinung entspricht?





Sinnvolle Hinweise sind durchaus erwünscht, so lange sie sachlich gegeben werden. Gefallen tut vielen Mädels nicht, wenn sie "herablassend, schulmeisterhaft belehrt" werden.

Aber sinnvoll ist nicht unbedingt gleich hilfreich. So manche Meinung ist einfach nur von Erfahrung geprägt - siehe meinen vorhergehenden Post. Und da ich mit Abweichungen vom Standard die besseren Erfahrungen gemacht habe, bin ich eben der Meinung/Überzeugung, daß so mancher Expertenrat einfach nicht pauschal auf jedes Individuum umsetzbar ist. 

Aber ich freue mich, daß du mal wieder im LO-Forum vorbeischaust!


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (20. April 2012)

MissQuax schrieb:


> Dann läuft bei mir mal wieder was verkehrt: mit zunehmender Erfahrung wurden die Oberrohre immer kürzer. Und auf den Bikes mit den kürzesten Oberrohren fahre ich am besten, am sichersten, schmerzfrei UND ...  am liebsten!
> 
> Was mache ich da nur falsch?


Das alles sind doch nur Hinweise/Tendenzen. Je nachdem, was Du gerne fährst, ist das Rad entsprechend anders zu dimenioneren. Hier mal ein (m. E. ziemlich extremes) Bike. Mir würde so etwas nicht gefallen - ich bekomme schon alleine vom Ansehen Schmerzen.






MissQuax schrieb:


> ... "herablassend, schulmeisterhaft belehrt"...


Wie kann man denn so etwas aus meinen Posts/in einem Internet-Forum heraus lesen?


MissQuax schrieb:


> ...Aber ich freue mich, daß du mal wieder im LO-Forum vorbeischaust!


Da bist Du aber wohl die Einzigste hier im LO...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MissQuax (20. April 2012)

Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Das alles sind doch nur Hinweise/Tendenzen. Je nachdem, was Du gerne fährst, ist das Rad entsprechend anders zu dimenioneren. Hier mal ein (m. E. ziemlich extremes) Bike. Mir würde so etwas nicht gefallen - ich bekomme schon alleine vom Ansehen Schmerzen.



Ich nicht. Bei mir und meinen Bikes sieht's ähnlich aus - und passt! 



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Wie kann man denn so etwas aus meinen Posts/in einem Internet-Forum heraus lesen?



Hab' ja nicht behauptet, daß das bei DEINEN Postings so ist, war mehr generell gemeint.



Bernd aus Holz schrieb:


> Da bist Du aber wohl die Einzigste hier im LO...



Könnte schon sein.   Aber mach' dir einfach nichts draus!


----------



## mcsonnenschein (21. April 2012)

Habe was gefunden was passen wird wenn s aufgebaut ist, Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

